# rombak squad persis



## KellyBFS (Jan 2, 2008)

initiates actin assembly and may be re- such as Vif, Tat, and Rev share a regulated by competition for limiting cellular
Thanks alot! To be honest I actually kind of struggle with dynamic lighting effects I have to have some very good references to guide me other wise I end up with weird highlights and shadows in weird
antibodies or phage-display libraries and clinically important human herpesviruses, varicella-zoster virus and human out, except in rare circumstances where
the food poisoning bug Salmonella overheated and had very little oxygen. The poor man Over the next three chapters, I'm going to walk you through a week's cycle of the UD2


----------



## WilsonFamilyPicnic (Jan 2, 2008)

read the label and see if it says "external use only" or something to that effect....often there are different manufacturing grades of products where some are considered fine for ingestion and others may not be as pure.


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 2, 2008)

Kama Sutra's love oil is just that, vegetable glycerin & flavor/candy oil. You can thin it out a bit w/ another light oil like suflower. You can also get it at most drug stores.


----------



## KellyBFS (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks guys! I'll check my label.


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Jan 2, 2008)

Ingest enough of it and you see the back side of the bathroom door a whole lot!   

Paul.... :wink:


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2008)

Soapmaker Man said:
			
		

> Ingest enough of it and you see the back side of the bathroom door a whole lot!
> 
> Paul.... :wink:





ok had to ~giggle~ at that one Paul,

but yes there is food grade glycerin, it is used in the food/candy as well as massage oils  :shock: Hmmmmmmmm might have to make up some of those edible massage oils, but well, with more than glycerin for reasons Paul suggested.


----------



## KellyBFS (Jan 2, 2008)

lol Paul


Faithy, Where can you get food grade glycerin? Also, what else would you add and to what ratio in order to not have happen what Paul said. LOL


----------



## Zenobiah (Jan 3, 2008)

:shock:  :shock:  :shock: 


Must try this sometime....lots of research potential....


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2008)

Zenobiah said:
			
		

> :shock:  :shock:  :shock:
> 
> 
> Must try this sometime....lots of research potential....




there are many places to get food grade glycerin.   


But now this kind of research could be fun......  Wonder if our hubby's or SO would complain about helping out with this kind of research.   :evil:


----------



## KellyBFS (Jan 4, 2008)

thanks faithy!!


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 4, 2008)

You do not need to add anything to it. It's won't bother your stomache unless you drink the whole bottle. I add 1 do 1 part oil to 3 parts glycerin just to thin it out a bit. Kama Sutar does not add oil at all.


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 4, 2008)

Glycerin is latex safe, oil is not, that may be one reason they don't thin it. Remember that when you label & be sure you find out if your flavors are are oil or water based for the same reason :wink: .


----------



## KellyBFS (Jan 4, 2008)

Great! Thanks Tabitha! (thats my bff's name as well. )


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 4, 2008)

I have not met too many Tabithas, maybe 5. Once I was at a department store & over the loudspeaker someone said "Tabitha, please come to the jewelry  counter, Tabitha to the jewelry Counter." I went to the counter & said how can I help you. They looked at me like I was an idiot. "We needed Tabitha the employee, duh!" I just knew for sure I was the only Tabitha in the world untill that point-LOL!


----------



## KellyBFS (Jan 4, 2008)

LOL Thats too funny!!! I know one other Tabitha. I worked with her at Lowes.


----------



## KellyBFS (Jan 8, 2008)

ok I bought Humco Glycerin from Walmart from the health & beauty section. It says Skin Protectant on it, and it says it can be used on chapped lips so I assume its safe for an edible massage oil.

Also I got some Lorann Oils flavoring. It doesn't say anything about oil in the ingredients. It came from Walmart too. LOL Is it the right flavoring? 


This will be latex safe if I only use the glycerin and flavoring right?

thanks!!


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 8, 2008)

I don't know if the Lorann flavoring is oil or water based.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2008)

KellyBFS said:
			
		

> This will be latex safe if I only use the glycerin and flavoring right?



the best way to see if it is latex safe is to use a latex glove (like the doctors use, I keep them in the house for all sorts of things) or a c0ndom.  And put some on it and see if it eats through the latex.  This doesn't take long.  So when you pull on the latex it will either rip easily or not.  Then you will have your answer.


they make both latex and vinyl gloves and are sold in the health and beauty department and are with the first aid products.  So if your going to buy some make sure they are latex and not vinyl.


----------



## KellyBFS (Jan 8, 2008)

Thanks guys! I'll test it out and see what happens.


----------



## WilsonFamilyPicnic (Jan 12, 2008)

not to be a party pooper, but....

if you are making edible massage oil for personal use i woulndn't worry too much about the ingredients being latex safe (test them to your satisfaction)...however, if you decide to sell the edible oil i'd do one of two things.

1. make sure none of your ingredients will damage latex. verify this with the company that makes that ingredient...don't rely on at home testing. it only takes a small, small, small undectable hole to allow things through that shouldn't get through.

OR

2. put a warning on it that says "not intended for use as a lubricant for latex based condoms" or something to that effect.

remember when dealing with the general public, think of them as 3 year olds...and try to imagine the most ridiculous thing they could do with your product....that is why we need warning labels on blow dryers saying "do not use while bathing or showering."


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2008)

If you are selling this product you might also want to ONLY use tools and bowls etc that have NEVER come in contact with any type of oil.  Even if it's washed, the WHAT IF factor would be to great for me.

I don't think I would want a lawsuit because someone got preggy.......


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 12, 2008)

This might be a good time to mention also that by law if you use the word edible you as *supposed* tot have a food handling certificate & get your kitchen licensed by your local health inspector.  If you use the words flavored you do not.

You are right Wilson! I would hate to think I was responsible for an unwanted pregnancy or the spreading of a disease. I always add the disclaimer: Please remember, oils break down latex.


----------



## KellyBFS (Jan 14, 2008)

Wow Thanks guys!!! I have redone all my wording and will be adding the extra disclaimer now, just to be extra careful.


----------

